# This Nintendo Switch launch defect compilation video is terrifying



## CeeDee (Mar 9, 2017)

Launch consoles: not even once.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 9, 2017)

Console defects are usually discovered by a consumer (and posted to social media) when a console is brand new. As a result, two million Switches sold day 1 makes for a deluge of disaster stories all at once -- which is what you're seeing here. This special scenario won't be repeated as the console will be trickle fed to consumers for the rest of the platform's life.

This is true with all console launches, not just the Switch. Think about it, at a typical industry average of 3% defective rate, that means 60,000 people will have borked Switches on launch day. Combine this fact with social media and youtube and you'll see much larger than usual flood of videos and whatnot of people complaining about their system. The 97% of people who don't have issues will just be quietly playing zelda and not making angry videos.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2017)

Perhaps the fact that the Switch so hard to get right now is a good thing. 
Give Ninty a chance to fix it. The first Xbox 360s had some flaws but those were solved in later revisions. 
Maybe we'll only have to establish a "Beware of V1.0 models" warning.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2017)

Not surprised. Day one stuff almost always suffer from technical problems.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

buying a console at launch?
you are a beta tester dude U.U


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Perhaps the fact that the Switch so hard to get right now is a good thing.
> Give Ninty a chance to fix it. The first Xbox 360s had some flaws but those were solved in later revisions.
> Maybe we'll only have to establish a "Beware of V1.0 models" warning.


The big one wasnt resolved until the slim model in 2010... And it still flew off the shelves


----------



## Sleet (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't think Nintendo likes this video (but it might force them to acknowledge it has some problems at least for PR sake.)


----------



## kingraa777 (Mar 9, 2017)

haha im a beta tester 
so far so good other than botw pisses me off so much i wish to defect the console myself


----------



## netovsk (Mar 9, 2017)

I thought it had warranty


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Perhaps the fact that the Switch so hard to get right now is a good thing.
> Give Ninty a chance to fix it. The first Xbox 360s had some flaws but those were solved in later revisions.
> Maybe we'll only have to establish a "Beware of V1.0 models" warning.


thats the paradox: day 1 consoles are less reliable, but yet they cost more


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh they have no choice but to respond to this. Not if they want to retain the one of the main things that made Nintendo a force to be reckoned with;
Their consoles/handhelds were (once) pretty rock solid. There were a couple issues to watch for, and they could generally be fixed.
But this is a shitton of problems.


----------



## netovsk (Mar 9, 2017)

It's funny because some of us actually do want it to have flaws


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 9, 2017)

Anybody else in the world of outlaws race to the top of the same Switch video?


----------



## SonicCloud (Mar 9, 2017)

Meh , not surprising.

Also , not being a Nintendo ultra fan-boy but all of the joycon strap problems are by user error and all those scratches from the dock dont even lock like if they we're made by the dock , because to start of the scratches are not even straight.

Otherwise , any other problem is coming from the company anyways. Im sure when summer comes these problems will disappear


----------



## SNEAKxxATTACK (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought Zelda on launch. Still don't know when I'm buying a Switch tho.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 9, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But this is a shitton of problems.



Not enough stability; most unstable console known to humankind.

I feel, just like Wii U, they'll have this figured out in a year.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 9, 2017)

If there were no lemons, it would be something to write home about. But hardware that doesn't work out of the box? an inconvenience, for sure. But easily replaceable (granted the store has the device to replace and you haven't assigned your account to that console yet). Anyone that buys computer parts knows how common place this is.

Zelda was totally worth the early adopter's risk.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2017)

I kind of ghetto fixed my dock on until my screen protector arrives with double sided tape and I cut thin lines from a cheap microfiber cloth.

Yes, sadly every launch now days are plauged with problems. All from user errors to stupid mistakes by the manufacturer. I mean some things doesn't pop up until later (YLOD, RRoD anyone?). Yes, we that adopt it first takes a risk to be first. I don't deny that is often a flawed step but hell, someone got to do it right?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 9, 2017)

This... fuck. This is the end of Nintendo. All we had was perfection, consistency. And now...


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2017)

MarkDarkness said:


> This... fuck. This is the end of Nintendo. All we had was perfection, consistency. And now...


Delicious cartridges!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 9, 2017)

My friends Switch was borked after a few hours of playing. Graphical artifacts everywhere either in menu or in game. Went back to Best Buy and got his money back luckily! We had a conversation about how waiting for the "New" Switch is probably a safer purchase. I've never heard of problems with Playstation but after doing a quick search there was a 0.4% defect percentage in 2013. Most of them were very unlikely (BLOD) or fixed in a simple firmware update. The 360 had the RROD which was mostly due to overheating from playing a long time. The issue was fixed by repairing/replacing consoles and updating future revisions.

I don't know if it's just me but the Switch seems to stand out among the rest for launch problems. I don't know many people who own a Switch (well none anymore lol) so It will be really hard for me to gauge how it turns out.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> Most of them were very unlikely (BLOD) or fixed in a simple firmware update. The 360 had the RROD which was mostly due to overheating from playing a long time. The issue was fixed by repairing/replacing consoles and updating future revisions.


Sorry to say most BLOD are YLOD and is the same as as the RRoD. The soliderpoints start to flow because they get heated up. RRoD's are repairable... if they redo all the solider balls. And that is a huge problem.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2017)

I did watch this the other night and it was concerning albeit somewhat entertaining. I'm actually intrigued by the Switch and may consider one eventually even though I'm more of a PC gamer now, but even so it would be after a while to avoid this sort of thing.

Whilst it's true it doesn't affect every console, to have this volume of pretty serious complaints does raise questions.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 9, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> The 360 had the RROD which was mostly due to overheating from playing a long time. The issue was fixed by repairing/replacing consoles and updating future revisions.


Wrapping the system in a towel to melt the solder. That's the recommended fix. Other best fix: manually resetting the error codes with the 'sync' combo. That was a shady way to charge people for a cache flush.

I think Switch was rushed; Nintendo needed another year to get everything just right. If I was working for them, I would have recommended the dock have a removable insert that cleaned the screen or give people a free screen protector. Would have saved so much on resources for the long-term. But those 'normal' artifacts....and dead pixels.......


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2017)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Whilst it's true it doesn't affect every console, to have this volume of pretty serious complaints does raise questions.



It takes more than this to take down Nintendo, but they sure as hell haven't put themselves in a good position.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 9, 2017)

i will admit those joycon straps are crap and so fucking hard to get off.
but the console itself seems mostly fine a few failure's isn't bad out of the 5 people i knew including myself that bought xbox360's on launch day all 5 got the red ring.
a few gpu issues here and there is to be expected, it's happened in quite a few consoles and even desktop pc gpu's
my first nvidia shield died for no reason within 3 months i just returned it no big deal.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 9, 2017)

It would be something if there was a 100% defect-free launch, but truth be told, there never will be for any company. Even PS4 had a similar montage made. It just seems it's worse than it really is because the folks having issues are being the more vocal about it. I've got no need to make a video about how I'm having no (major) issues with my Switch, but imagine if I and everyone else who had no issues did it....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2017)

nIxx said:


>



Well that video makes the product seem far more promising.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

That moment when people somehow think this has only happened with the switch, when it's happened at every console launch. PS4 Day one issues for example:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

New problems erase the old. That's how it works, right?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> It would be something if there was a 100% defect-free launch, but truth be told, there never will be for any company. Even PS4 had a similar montage made. It just seems it's worse than it really is because the folks having issues are being the more vocal about it. I've got no need to make a video about how I'm having no (major) issues with my Switch, but imagine if I and everyone else who had no issues did it....


I've said it before, but the issue is with mass production. Problems that didn't exist on the beta products crop up in mass production. And nothing can really be done about it at first. No matter what, even later on in a consoles life, you may just get unlucky and get a product DOA. Even high-end PC components have the potential to arrive DOA.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> That moment when people somehow think this has only happened with the switch, when it's happened at every console launch. PS4 Day one issues for example:



Yeah, this is another proof of why people shouldn't urge themselves to get a new console on day 1.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> It would be something if there was a 100% defect-free launch, but truth be told, there never will be for any company. Even PS4 had a similar montage made. It just seems it's worse than it really is because the folks having issues are being the more vocal about it.



Exactly.  Had it been any other time of the year, and most of these guys would just send their Switches back to Nintendo to get them replaced, no big deal.  It's just the whole frenzy of the launch that's causing everyone to flip out over every single defect, cuz everyone has to be first to play the new Zelda (or Snipperclips, but no one cares about that).


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Yeah, this is another proof of why people shouldn't urge themselves to get a new console on day 1.


Some people are willing to pay a bit more and gamble the risk to get it day one. For others it may not be worth it. If you don't want to get it day one, don't. I'm all for people having choice


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Some people are willing to pay a bit more and gamble the risk to get it day one. For others it may not be worth it. If you don't want to get it day one, don't. I'm all for people having choice


Of course, people are free to buy whatever they want whenever they want to, it's just an advice.


----------



## ZoneBlaze (Mar 9, 2017)

The straps have a lock that'll really make it stick to your joycons. I've yet to experience any issues with my switch or joycons so maybe it's just a couple defective units. If you look at his channel he rags on a bunch of stuff, the ps4 defective on arrival is an example.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

Never fucking buy day 1. NEVER


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Never fucking buy day 1. NEVER



The only console I've bought Day 1. No regrets as of now. Hm. Wondering if I won't see issues down the road. D:


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The only console I've bought Day 1. No regrets as of now. Hm. Wondering if I won't see issues down the road. D:


The switch was also my first day one purchase.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Never fucking buy day 1. NEVER


My WiiU is day one. My 3ds is day one. never had any problem.


----------



## JFlare (Mar 9, 2017)

wow... it is unbelievable how much the switch is glitching like that and how easily damaged it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2017)

To be fair, every device has a certain frequency of DoA and defective units, the reason why we hear about the Switch is that it's the latest system made by one of the three major console manufacturers. It's a little early to speculate what the percentage of the affected units is, and while it seems high, what doesn't on the Internet, a megaphone for an endless mob of users? I'd say we should wait a month or two and see what happens - Nintendo is sure to release a statement on the matter.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2017)

Man it's such a double edge sword. If not enough people buy the console, it will fail. But people want to buy it, but not at the start.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Man it's such a double edge sword. If not enough people buy the console, it will fail. But people want to buy it, but not at the start.


It's almost as if rushing a system to market because its predecessor bombed and you desperately need a new revenue stream affects the overall quality of the product.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

JFlare said:


> wow... it is unbelievable how much the switch is glitching like that and how easily damaged it is.


Actually based on other videos it's a very durable console. Other users have already posted those videos in earlier pages.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> It's almost as if rushing a system to market because its predecessor bombed and you desperately need a new revenue stream affects the overall quality of the product.


You're saying that as if the problems are widespread (I'm estimating the major problems that can't be fixed by firmware updates are a very small minority), or as if literally every other console hasn't had this type of thing happen day one. Just take a look at the PS4 day one problems video I posted a page back.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Actually based on other videos it's a very durable console. Other users have already posted those videos in earlier pages.


As a Switch owner I can tell you for certain that it has lots of failure points and could've been both designed and built better. I've seen cardboard more durable than the plastic Nintendo used for that flimsy dock. Speaking of the dock, it's way too light and I feel it could easily tip over if you looked at it funny. I also don't understand why it has the front wall - it seems that it exists for the sole purpose of scratching the screen, although it was probably designed to protect it when the tablet is docked. Then there's the joycons. The fact that they can even be put on "the wrong way" goes to show that design was rushed - they could very easily be molded to only slide one way or both ways without jamming.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 9, 2017)

i guess this is reason number 485489 i wont get a switch soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

Remember when PS4s were shipped without an HDMI port? No? Was that just me?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> As a Switch owner I can tell you for certain that it has lots of failure points and could've been both designed and built better. I've seen cardboard more durable than the plastic Nintendo used for that flimsy dock and the fact that joycons even can be put on "the wrong way" goes to show that design was rushed - they could very easily be molded to only slide one way or both ways without jamming.


The dock is okay, but I can agree it's crap if they plan to charge $90 for it. I honestly am baffled so many people have a hard time matching symbols to put the joycon grip on, but if so many people are doing it then I guess it is a problem.
But IMO those two issues aren't very major. The dock doesn't need to be super high duty material, it's only hold the switch which is light. Unless you are somehow going to be extremely rough with the dock I don't see it breaking anytime soon. But still I don't see it worth $90.
I can see a revision to the joycon straps that make them only go on one way. But for now these issues aren't really that major. If you put the strap on backwards once, chances are you won't do it again.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2017)

Robfozz said:


> Remember when PS4s were shipped without an HDMI port? No? Was that just me?


wait, what? really? xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> The dock is okay, but I can agree it's crap if they plan to charge $90 for it. I honestly am baffled so many people have a hard time matching symbols to put the joycon grip on, but if so many people are doing it then I guess it is a problem.
> But IMO those two issues aren't very major. The dock doesn't need to be super high duty material, it's only hold the switch which is light. Unless you are somehow going to be extremely rough with the dock I don't see it breaking anytime soon. But still I don't see it worth $90.
> I can see a revision to the joycon straps that make them only go on one way. But for now these issues aren't really that major. If you put the strap on backwards once, chances are you won't do it again.


Oh, it's definitely not worth $90 - there's nothing in it, it's an HDMI pass-through. And yes, I do expect the dock to be heavy duty because it's supposed to hold my brand-new, expensive console in place. The plastic is so thin that it bends when you squeeze it gently, it also feels very brittle compared to the higher quality plastic of the joycons. As for using the sliders in the wrong direction, it doesn't matter if it's the user's fault - it's a design flaw, it shouldn't be possible if it introduces the possibility of permanently damaging the system, and that *is* a major deal. It only takes a moment of not paying attention to screw up and the joycon plastic is easy to snap.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 9, 2017)

I am waiting till I can get a refurbed Switch XLite 3-5 years from now then I'll only have a year or two to wait for Zelda Switch or Metroid.

Seriously why? Why buy a switch unless your Mario obsessed and want Odyssey, I can't fathom a single reason to buy this system there is not a single announced game I'd pay for.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, it's definitely not worth $90 - there's nothing in it, it's an HDMI pass-through. And yes, I do expect the dock to be heavy duty because it's supposed to hold my brand-new, expensive console in place  The plastic is so thin that it bends when you squeeze it gently, it also feels very brittle compared to the higher quality plastic of the joycons. As for using the sliders in the wrong direction, it doesn't matter if it's the user's fault - it's a design flaw, it shouldn't be possible if it introduces the possibility of permanently damaging the system, and that *is* a major deal. It only takes a moment of not paying attention to screw up and the joycon plastic is easy to snap.


I'll agree with you on the joycon issue, but IMO the dock isn't a big deal. It's definitely durable enough to hold a small light system in place. Unless you are purposely bending it, the plastic is more than enough to hold the switch without any worry of breaking.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 9, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I am waiting till I can get a refurbed Switch XLite 3-5 years from now then I'll only have a year or two to wait for Zelda Switch or Metroid.
> 
> Seriously why? Why buy a switch unless your Mario obsessed and want Odyssey, I can't fathom a single reason to buy this system there is not a single announced game I'd pay for.


Becuase it's Nintendo and the hype got to the people


----------



## Enigma Hall (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm so jealous... My wiiU dont have these switch features.
So many switchs switching things.

I not will be the one saying who said it would be a failure and will bring nintendo down.
Oh hell, I will be yes. :v
Embrace your tablets. The wild is comming. ^^


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, weren't the people who couldn't get the Joy Con strap off the Joy Con just forgetting to lift the plastic tab?  Or, was it really stuck?

Like at 1:24 in the video.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> I'll agree with you on the joycon issue, but IMO the dock isn't a big deal. It's definitely durable enough to hold a small light system in place. Unless you are purposely bending it, the plastic is more than enough to hold the switch without any worry of breaking.


Suit yourself, I think a system I paid a bunch of dough for should be made out of plastic that's slightly higher quality than that used for gadgets in Poundland. I also don't get the "look at the PS4!" line of defense - that's not the topic. The very first post I made in this thread acknowledges that every single device has a degree of DoA or defective units and that it's too early to assess the damage without official word from Nintendo or retailers, and that it'll probably take a month or two to find out how widespread the problems are. I don't have an issue with rare manufacturing defects, I have problems with how the first revision was designed, which is a wholly different topic.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Mar 9, 2017)

MarkDarkness said:


> This... fuck. This is the end of Nintendo. All we had was perfection, consistency. And now...


Oh, you must be new to gaming.
This is Nintendo. They sell systems. Some work, some don't.
Now hold your horses and settle down.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Mar 9, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> Oh, you must be new to gaming.
> This is Nintendo. They sell systems. Some work, some don't.
> Now hold your horses and settle down.


I'm pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Mar 9, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I'm pretty sure he was joking.


Meh. I like to complain about things that have no relevance whatsoever.
Leave me be.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 9, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Console defects are usually discovered by a consumer (and posted to social media) when a console is brand new. As a result, two million Switches sold day 1 makes for a deluge of disaster stories all at once -- which is what you're seeing here. This special scenario won't be repeated as the console will be trickle fed to consumers for the rest of the platform's life.
> 
> This is true with all console launches, not just the Switch. Think about it, at a typical industry average of 3% defective rate, that means 60,000 people will have borked Switches on launch day. Combine this fact with social media and youtube and you'll see much larger than usual flood of videos and whatnot of people complaining about their system. The 97% of people who don't have issues will just be quietly playing zelda and not making angry videos.




Exactly, nice to see some sensible people around. 
Like you say defective units are not only normal, they are expected, even by the manufacturer. It's true not just of consoles but of every single product. Especially in the tech world.

It's simply not possible to manufacture these things with a 0% failure rate, never going to happen.
Even if you took a ludicrously low failure rate of 1% (generally it's a few percentage points higher) and taking into account the supposed 2 million Switch consoles manufactured. That's 20,000 faulty consoles out in the wild.

As human nature dictates that the people with faulty units are significantly more vocal than those with perfectly functioning devices (we all like a good grumble when things go wrong ) it's only natural you're going to hear a lot about the faulty devices.

There's a general rule of thumb when it comes to buying anything, but especially tech items. Never, ever base your buying decisions on what you read on the internet or see in the media, without further research. Because the vast majority of the time the negative press is based on a small subset of consumers and just gets blown out of proportion.

If there are actual design flaws in any device that will affect all customers, then nothing short of a product recall will do for the company to save face and keep consumers happy. Be that a full recall of all associated hardware or just a partial recall of faulty components. Then you will hear about it, not just in the media but direct from the manufacturer. 

Just look at the unfortunate situation Samsung had recently with exploding batteries. Now that was a real problem.

Personally I've never been unfortunate enough to have a tech product that's been in need of a recall, thankfully. I'm not saying I've never had faulty devices, of course I have but that's normal.
Even with my current car, I've received a letter to say it's going to have to go back for them to refit a part for safety reasons. Am I bothered, will it put me off in future? No, because these things happen from time to time, at most it's a minor inconvenience to get a fix sorted out.

Right that's enough rambling, bloody sleep deprivation


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Stwert said:


> Exactly, nice to see some sensible people around.
> Like you say defective units are not only normal, they are expected, even by the manufacturer. It's true not just of consoles but of every single product. Especially in the tech world.
> 
> It's simply not possible to manufacture these things with a 0% failure rate, never going to happen.
> ...


AMEN to that.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 9, 2017)

No offence, but the title sounds like a clickbait title one you see on mainstream media articles today.

I'm sorry for the people whose Switches did not perform as intended but at the same time I shall take their credibility with a Dead sea of salt. People will genuinely do anything for the clicks and increase their popularity and the attention on the platforms. This may or may not apply to everyone.


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm still trying to interpret whether or not the switch's launch hardware is plagued with a higher than average failure rate; 

OR the Switch's the hardware is good and the amount of anecdotal reports, picture and video evidence is directly correlated with the internet enabling people to communicate to the masses.

We've had a lot of next gen console releases since youtube and message boards were a thing. I don't remember seeing any 12 minute defect montage videos within a week of their releases though


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 9, 2017)

linuxares said:


> wait, what? really? xD


I don't recall missing HDMI ports, but I do recall an issue with the HDMI port not allowing HDMI cables to be inserted all the way because of a pin in the port that was bent. Straightening it out fixed the issue, but it having been like that gave the non-techie people the impression that they got defective units.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> I'll agree with you on the joycon issue, but IMO the dock isn't a big deal.


Oh, so they put the Joy Con strap on backwards and that's how it got stuck?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Oh, so they put the Joy Con on backwards and that's how it got stuck?


More upside-down than backwards, but yeah.
Edit: The strap, not the joycon


----------



## biged8385 (Mar 9, 2017)

My switch has had no problems whatsoever. With every new product there will always be some lemons no biggie just get a refund.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

biged8385 said:


> My switch has had no problems whatsoever. With every new product there will always be some lemons no biggie just get a refund.


A refund or exchange. Though it seems most people here are concerned more with design flaws like the joycon straps or the weak dock


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> A refund or exchange. Though it seems most people here are concerned more with design flaws like the joycon straps or the weak dock


The joycon straps only get stuck if you're not paying attention. The plus and minus show which way they go. A fail safe is apparently in order for the revisions though as it's too hard for some people.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The joycon straps only get stuck if you're not paying attention. The plus and minus show which way they go. A fail safe is apparently in order for the revisions though and it's too hard for some people.


Nintendo thought people were smart enough to match shapes, but I guess not.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Nintendo thought people were smart enough to match shapes, but I guess not.



The Square goes in the circle. I've made it happen dammit.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Actually I just realized why some people may be sliding them on wrong. When you slide the joycon into the console vs sliding the strap on are going opposite directions down the joycon. Maybe that's why people are putting it on wrong?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Actually I just realized why some people may be sliding them on wrong. When you slide the joycon into the console vs sliding the strap on are going opposite directions down the joycon. Maybe that's why people are putting it on wrong?



It's a possibility. Doesn't change the fact that looking at what you're doing is the most ignored step here.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like a LOT of failed/failing graphics chipsets and a poorly designed dock.



Memoir said:


> It's a possibility. Doesn't change the fact that looking at what you're doing is the most ignored step here.



I played my buddy's Switch last Friday.  When it was my turn and we were going into a game that used the strap, it's a good thing that the correct strap for my joycon was already on the coffee table in front of me, because I didn't even know until I watched the video above yesterday that they too are marked with pluses and minuses.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Looks like a LOT of failed/failing graphics chipsets and a poorly designed dock.
> 
> 
> 
> I played my buddy's Switch last Friday.  When it was my turn and we were going into a game that used the strap, it's a good thing that the correct strap for my joycon was already on the coffee table in front of me, because I didn't even know until I watched the video above yesterday that they too are marked with pluses and minuses.


the straps are universal. Both straps work on both joycon.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 9, 2017)

It is a shame that this was made front page, especially after someone move a similar post away from user News, but at least this may stop people from making multiple threads with the same video.


----------



## SonicMC (Mar 9, 2017)

OK... We get it there are some problems.

Straps: annoying but easily learn able and videos for fixes... https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=straps+backwards+switch
Dock: scratches very annoying; but screen protector helps and some other possibilities ... https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dock+fix+switch

Have we had any switch fires yet? http://time.com/4485396/samsung-note-7-battery-fire-why/

More importantly for people who were unable to get an in store exchange for things like these below:

Joycon doesn't detect or charge; orange screen, blue screen, GREEN screen, and glitchyness

1. How long for nintendo to fix/replace your console? From send-in to get-back (don't include days you had received the postage label but didn't get it to the shipping company)
2. Did the fix/replacement work? If not do you have to send it in again?
3. Did they actually fix any of the ones sent in or is everyone just receiving replacements.

It's always a bummer to have a system break; my wii u that I sent in; I think they quoted 2 weeks but it didn't take that long; but wasn't during launch either. Interested in seeing what people might be waiting on launch of a system.


----------



## Erikku (Mar 9, 2017)

You know something's bad once Crowbcat makes a vid on it


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

Erikku said:


> You know something's bad once Crowbcat makes a vid on it


 With that logic all current gen consoles are bad


----------



## bunnyzombie (Mar 9, 2017)

0:30 and 2:00 was on some creepypasta levels. 2sp00ks5me


----------



## Erikku (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> With that logic all current gen consoles are bad


i didnt mean it in that context, just there's been major issues with consoles and mid-cycle ones this gen


----------



## Supster131 (Mar 9, 2017)

Vocal minority. If your system is having issues (and this applies to any piece of technology, not just the Switch) then you will be vocal about it. If your system is working perfectly fine, then you'll actually be using it. Just because a few people are having issues, doesn't mean you will.

PS4 also has some issues at launch. 

This is what happens to early adopters. I fortunately haven't had an issue with my Switch.

Also, for the joycon strap "issue", that's the user being retarded, not Nintendo's fault. If you can't align the shapes on the strap with the controller, then that's all on you.


----------



## Imparasite (Mar 9, 2017)

nintendo switch v2 or slim coming soon ahaha just to cover up the first consoles defects  honestly why people going crazy on this new consoles seriously??


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice to see the fanboys jumping at the defence of a product that was not properly tested before it was released to the public at a rip off price. If this was a video about a MS or Sony product you would have all been heralding it as evidence of what horrible companies they are.

These are just the first day bugs, when kiddies first underpowered tablet falls apart completely in a month I cant wait to see you all defending it then.

Good luck with your "beta testing" suckers.

LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 9, 2017)

i've only seen this happen to one guy have been all over the net haven't heard of it happening to anyone else. me thinks there is some trickery or tempering going on here.


----------



## death360 (Mar 9, 2017)

p1ngpong said:


> Nice to see the fanboys jumping at the defence of a product that was not properly tested before it was released to the public at a rip off price. If this was a video about a MS or Sony product you would have all been heralding it as evidence of what horrible companies they are.
> 
> These are just the first day bugs, when kiddies first underpowered tablet falls apart completely in a month I cant wait to see you all defending it then.
> 
> ...



Anybody wanna ride to the Republic of Kekistan.


----------



## jpx86 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have 2 and have had 0 problems. One has been dropped twice from about 4 feet on to concrete, and it is fine.

There are always going to be a few problems on something produced at this volume. You just hear about it more than in the past because of social media.

For things like people scraping the screen down the dock or attaching things the wrong way - well Nintendo didn't realize how stupid some people are. I guess they can make some small changes, but really you could just pay attention to what you are doing and avoid these problems.

It is by far the most impressive system I've ever owned. It exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 9, 2017)

You could've also been struck by lightning on your way to get a Switch.
Neither outcome deterred me, yet both are just as likely as eachother, and here I am like 100 hours later still playing BOTW.

This is a very, very small minority of people. It's retarded to even worry about it. It's more obvious to see shit like this because, surprise surprise, people (mostly) don't make random videos of their consoles working as intended to show that it does. The .001% with a factory defect however, likely will because hey it's 2017.

People overreacting to absolutely nothing. Business as usual on the internet.


----------



## HackingNewbie (Mar 9, 2017)

If there are 2 million sold on day one you know some people are gonna have problems -.-


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 9, 2017)

Okay, so the law of large numbers has been banged on for five pages. I'm more interested in the following:


Costello said:


> Also, not visible in the video: 1.99 million other consoles working normally


Is this a guesstimate or do we actually have a reliable source on how many units are sold worldwide?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 9, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, so the law of large numbers has been banged on for five pages. I'm more interested in the following:
> 
> Is this a guesstimate or do we actually have a reliable source on how many units are sold worldwide?



Nintendo mentioned the Switch has sold more than the Wii's launch did...which was incredibly successful.
No solid numbers though, but it's quite a lot.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 9, 2017)

I have no issues with the system, except the wifi range is shit compared to all my existing setups.  

To me this looks like a dig at Nintendo by haters, over exaggerating a compliation of isolated incidents.  The straps is a issue yeah, and the dock causing scratches, yet all be avoided by paying attention and care. 

Every console, device has teething troubles at launch, yet the world we live in now with so much negativity with social media and it's clan of trolls in every corner of the world, it's just crap that others want you to see and hear imo.  

Make your own mind up on things, not by someone elses.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 9, 2017)

I had my Zelda screaming for me to update it. So I tried, but after updating, it still said 0.0MB in size, and asked me to update again. Deleting it and re-downloading it just kept putting me into an update loop of downloading it, then the Update prompt, with 0.0MB every time. So I went into the data management options, and found you can scan for data corruption, and I did. What shocked me though was that it actually found the problematic corruption, but it didn't fix it. The only fix was re-initializing the console with the "Keep game saves" option, and after setting it up again, Zelda and the update worked again.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 9, 2017)

Imparasite said:


> nintendo switch v2 or slim coming soon



Imagine a Switch slim. Mini-tablet phone size and mini Joycons


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, so the law of large numbers has been banged on for five pages. I'm more interested in the following:
> 
> Is this a guesstimate or do we actually have a reliable source on how many units are sold worldwide?


it's a bullshitstimate based on the "2 million consoles available at launch" common knowledge


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 9, 2017)

How are day 1 games?


----------



## XDel (Mar 9, 2017)

Usually Nintendo has a good launch reputation... I hope this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 9, 2017)

i can understand some will say launch consoles come with issues.... that is correct all of them are prone to some sort of issue.

but alot of these issues are due to poor design and manufacturing, things like the left and right joy cons getting stuck if the clip is put on the wrong way, alot of people have accidently put them on the wrong way and its stuck.

its not clear enough on the device which is the correct way.... as one user stated this console is also going to be used by kids, so seeing adults make the mistake you are more likley an child will make the same mistake.

this should have been either marked more clearer which way is correct or design it so it can only be connected the right way.

the desing of the joy cons is poor, they are wobbly and dont feet like its connected properly.

the docking station is a mystery to me.... how nintendo never thought that sliding a screen into a rather firm solid plastic dock will cause scratches to the screen..... especially when they use cheap screens and not paid that little extra to use gorilla glass.

the device itself, the amount of users reporting that its not detecting the game card.... then theres the lag with the old IR sensors on the joy cons again i dont understand why Nintendo used IR when there are better options, again old tech.

the joy cons fail to sync, disconnect and have poor input if you are only feet away from the console.

the wifi is known to suck and alot of the problems nintendo have released statements or should i say excuses stating this is normal and its the user at fault.

such as:
wifi: disconnect other devices and move the device closer to the router...... sorry erm no you shouldnt have to disconnect devices in order for the switch to get a decent signal, it is not the wifi singal thats the problem, its the cheap tech you put in the console.

as for move closer to the router now i will say a good 90% of users that have internet have their router sat in their living room with the phone line, a high percentage of gamers will likely have their console in the living room.... or in their bedroom which other devices have no issue connecting to the wifi.

the docking station..... nintendo state the user should attach a piece of soft cloth so the screen isnt damaged.

as for the device making terrible sounds like that, then graphical issues, inverted screen colors.

this console seems to have far more issues than i have known, this is not good considering this is nintendo's 2nd console during the same generation that is already yet again an inferior and over priced console and sorry its sales are not as good as nintendo claim (yet comparing to the failed wii u).

i dont get why people buy everything nintendo claim.... wake up as a business they will never turn round and say darn this launch was not as we predicted, hence why like the wii u they havent released a prediction on sales, because if it falls short of this like the wii u then bad for business.

however they can go back to the last system and say its doubled sales, then that makes the company look better.

but alot of people wont take into considerations that the switch should really be compared to Nintendo last home console and handheld sales with it been both in one...... and it fails to come close.

in the UK during the same period the wii u (if the switch did double) and 3ds sold:
wii u: 40K
3ds: 113K
Total: 153K

Switch: 80K

and saying that, these figures still fall short from its competitors during the same period.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 9, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Launch consoles: not even once.


I have like four launch consoles and they all still work fine.


----------



## soratheultima (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought myself a gray switch unit yesterday. The Joycons are firm and do not show any issues/wobbly defunkts.
The dock is easily fixable by adding black electric tape to where the unit slides in. Although, I must say that it is pretty greedy of Nintendo not to insert strips of rubber in these locations where the dock may hit the plastic tabs. The little tiny rubber strips on the lower part are not sufficient enough.

The WiFi reception is really shitty as everyone else says. I get 2 bars in my room which is right next to the router (2 Meters away no wall between).

No graphics issues yet. Zelda was working fine without any stripes. I assume it is a bigger issue in the USA since more units need to be pushed out over there.

All in all it is okay. I just wished that Nintendo would push some apps out for it such as: Nvidia gamestream (since it contains an nvidia processor) YouTube and more. Since there are already android Forks of these it shouldn't be an issue of porting them over.


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Mar 9, 2017)

Besides the scratch sceens, you have to realize some you tubers would mess up and destroy their Switch just to get subscriber and likes in their channel. 
It's Sad.   Just like the Ps4 pro melting at the cooling fan location. Hmmmm....


----------



## Issac (Mar 9, 2017)

I've got every Nintendo console and handheld at launch since the N64 (not sure if the NES and SNES were launch consoles since I didn't buy them). I've never had any trouble with my devices. The dock scratching is a design flaw for sure, but one that doesn't affect me since having a screen = screen protector 

WiFi is just as good in my room as any other device (I have shitty reception in my room). 

I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 9, 2017)

Lol, actually it pisses me off. These YouTubers really want to makeeveryone think the Switch is miserable, but there is what? 10,000 defective units? With half of them being fake reports, that leads us to a ridiculous defection rate. Statistics, guys. It follows a Gaussian distribution: there is always a small percentage of units that can have such problems.


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a Neon Switch and still the only problem I have experienced was the slightly finicky left joycon. Wifi reaches everywhere I need it to as well.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 9, 2017)

People who get a launch system are no more than Gini pigs in the eyes of Nintendo.


----------



## CharlesHoy (Mar 9, 2017)

To be fair, a lot of the screen damage ones may be from mishandling at retail level, I remember working in a warehouse where they sold new tech and the amount of stuff that fell off the pallets and thrown about was ridiculous.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> People who get a launch system are no more than Gini pigs in the eyes of Nintendo.



Oink oink motherfucker. 

Just received my unit, no problems so far. Still skeptical though, crossing my fingers all is well.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is it bad that I like the sounds the broken switch makes?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 9, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> Is it bad that I like the sounds the broken switch makes?



You should look into ASMR videos then.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 9, 2017)

I assume the Joy Con issue will be an easy fix once the engineers fully investigate the causes.   What really has me concerned is the wifi, this is a hybrid and is meant for *portable* gaming.  Some major IPs and especially Splatoon 2 are primarily online games.  Crummy wifi will ruin these.

I have only done limited testing but unless I am in the same room with the router I can only pull 2-3 Mbps down/1 Mbps up with the Switch whereas my iPhone and iPad can pull 30-40 down/ 5-7 up in the exact same locations even when shutting off wifi for the other devices not being tested. 

Granted I am using a crappy ISP provided router and may have to invest in something better and am willing to do so but the performance of the Switch has to improve otherwise this is a severely gimped modern portable gaming system.  

It will be next week before inhave the time to do further testing and try with a premium router, but I am very concerned.   My hunch is they have all the radios in this thing at a low power setting to meet their battery time specs. That might have to change.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 9, 2017)

They called it the switch because Nintendo has switched from one disaster to another.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 9, 2017)

WOW, Even for a LAUNCH CONSOLE, this is horrible. Nintendo, why did you hype us up for the Switch and then let us down? Again, I'll give it SOME slack because it's a launch console, but this is rather...disappointing. The concept is great, don't get me wrong. I HOPE it's just a bad batch of screens and other parts.

Hopefully it will be all hiccup-free by the end of this year (likely before that).


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Lol, actually it pisses me off. These YouTubers really want to makeeveryone think the Switch is miserable, but there is what? 10,000 defective units?



It's just click bait to gain revenue for them (more subs = more money, more advertisment and traffic to their channel (s)


----------



## _v3 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm ok with the bugs, these will be (probably) fixed, but the fact that they won't RMA units with stuck/dead pixels is just absurd.
Also, they better have a way to update firmware through USB because those units that won't boot up at all seem fcked otherwise.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> You should look into ASMR videos then.


No the bleeps haha


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 9, 2017)

Dead pixels is a common problem with all LCD displays.  If you have a cluster of them like 5-6 then that should warrant a exchange. 1 or 2 is not considered a problem.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 9, 2017)

im due to recieve one too, just hope its not defective lol


retrofan_k said:


> Dead pixels is a common problem with all LCD displays.  If you have a cluster of them like 5-6 then that should warrant a exchange. 1 or 2 is not considered a problem.



Paying nearly 280 for a brand new console and having dead pixels is not a common problem when the console is brand new.

it is common to get dead pixels after a period of time.... end of the day it ruins the experience and nice to see nintendo just BS its customers.

so is that then their way of telling customers to FO, we used cheap hardware and supplies if yours is having dead pixels or the other countless problems jog on.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 9, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> Paying nearly 280 for a brand new console and having dead pixels is not a common problem when the console is brand new.



False, anyone can easily go out and buy a brand new LCD TV, PC monitor, get it home and have dead pixels.  A brand new PSP I bought back in 2005 had 2 and my brand N3DS also had 2 on the bottom screen.  

I can understand the frustration and the lack of support from Nintendo but at the same time I see it from the other side too.


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Mar 9, 2017)

XBots and Sony Ponies are like liberals. They trash talk Nintendo when their systems act up, but when the XBone and PS4 had problems at their launch, they don't bring it up. In other words, they blow it out of proportion. Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 9, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> False, anyone can easily go out and buy a brand new LCD TV, PC monitor, get it home and have dead pixels.  A brand new PSP I bought back in 2005 had 2 and my brand N3DS also had 2 on the bottom screen.
> 
> I can understand the frustration and the lack of support from Nintendo but at the same time I see it from the other side too.



yes but your entitled to a replacement, not be told its perfectly normal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reyn_the_Insane said:


> XBots and Sony Ponies are like liberals. They trash talk Nintendo when their systems act up, but when the XBone and PS4 had problems at their launch, they don't bring it up. In other words, they blow it out of proportion. Hypocrisy at its finest.



so those that dont bum nintendo are sony/xbox fansboys?

or do we see that you are been over raped for over priced shit.

we was not impressed with what the wii u had to offer, we sat and predicted it would flop, and now we find nintendo still one step behind.

sorry but everyone takes the lead but nintendont drag along.

i admit launch console can have issues, but this amount of issues clearly shows nintendo have rushed a bs system out, alot of the issues you cant say wasnt forseen before launch.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

I suppose I've been lucky, of the billions of pixels I have bought in my life, no one of them was dead.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 9, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> XBots and Sony Ponies are like liberals. They trash talk Nintendo when their systems act up, but when the XBone and PS4 had problems at their launch, they don't bring it up. In other words, they blow it out of proportion. Hypocrisy at its finest.


That makes me wonder. Were similar threads made here back in Nov 2013 in the same manner as the Switch when the PS4/XB1 released with having numerous issues? Did they make front-page?


----------



## bigballs1981 (Mar 9, 2017)

well lets just sit back while Nintendo's shit hits the fan. maybe this is where Nintendo "do a SEGA" and give up making consoles?? zelda for pc in the future?
this rushed console could be a godsend. if there's flaws in the hardware, no doubt there will be even more in the operating systems Dimok?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> That makes me wonder. Were similar threads made here back in Nov 2013 in the same manner as the Switch when the PS4/XB1 released with having numerous issues?


Of course not, the most... emotional... gbatemp members kind of don't give enough of a fuck about non Nintendo systems.
At least not a fuck enough to speak bad, or good, or speak at all.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> im due to recieve one too, just hope its not defective lol
> 
> *
> Paying nearly 280 for a brand new console and having dead pixels is not a common problem when the console is brand new.*
> ...



You must be new to the scene. It's a common problem that's been around for a long time. Even the GBA and DS had them.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course not, the most... emotional... gbatemp members kind of don't give enough of a fuck about non Nintendo systems.
> At least not a fuck enough to speak bad, or good, or speak at all.


its not about liking the console or not, these issues are very poor and this console has far too many faults.

its a non-biased view, as a none gamer for example, youd see all these issues and think wtf is with this pile of shite.

i only dislike nintendo simply because it lacks anything i want to play, main reason for this is lacking hardware for devs to release the games i want to play (that comes out on the other systems).

you should have the option to say y'know what, i got plenty to play on my ps4/xbx1, but not had anything new to play on the nintendo console.... think today ill go buy Resident Evil 7 so im actually getting use out of the console.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> its not about liking the console or not, these issues are very poor and this console has far too many faults.
> 
> its a non-biased view, as a none gamer for example, youd see all these issues and think wtf is with this pile of shite.
> 
> ...


I meant it for real, not the bias but the "emotional" thing in this forum.
If the thing says "Nintendo", many users in this forum will speak a lot, good and bad.
If it doesn't, they just don't care enough to speak. That is what I meant, despite problems or quality.

Regarding consoles with faults, I would be wary to buy any console on release window, this one specially.
Once there are enough consoles around you can always get a fast replacement, but that does not happen on day 1.
As I stated before in a post vanished by VA who knows why, people seem to forget that back in the day things like RRoD were a fucking mess for real in the past. People like me avoided to get X360 completely because of the horrible death rates and bad PR.
I've seen nothing as bad as the RRoD deterrent to this day in any console. But we are still too early, I believe the Switch reliability could become an RRoD case, I would suggest to be wary. (and I mean it because if there are few gfx chips that already failed IN THE FIRST WEEK, give it a couple of months and cry)

That said, if this were about Scorpio release problems I bet people will not be so emotional in this forum.

PS: I also play a lot more xb1 than nintendo nowadays... because even there, there are fucking games.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose I've been lucky, of the billions of pixels I have bought in my life, no one of them was dead.



Have you checked with a magnifier glass


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Mar 9, 2017)

my switch has no issues, although, i did solder my left and right joycons with new antennae.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> my switch has no issues, although, i did solder my left and right joycons with new antennae.


I suppose you took pictures and made a beautiful modding tutorial for the gbatemp's tutorial section, right?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Mar 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose you took pictures and made a beautiful modding tutorial for the gbatemp's tutorial section, right?



nope


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

Many, if not all launch tech face some sort of issue. Samsung had it with the exploding Notes, the 3DS scratched itself, PS4 HDMI's were bad, Ryzen chips have some issue with RAM, etc. This isn't too ridiculous to see happen, but usually, the reported issues are just one problem. The Switch is having all sorts of oddities, from the GPU freaking out, to the Joycons not connecting correctly, to game carts not being read, to dead pixels, and more. And the fact that Nintendo is being quite skittish with their removal of the dock from their store while claiming they didn't, and them DEFENDING dead pixels on a brand new product, they aren't handling this very well, though, granted, we are only one week in. The fact that people are calling fanboyisms and trying to defend Nintendo is hilarious--broken hardware is broken hardware. There's no excuse for it. There should already be a press release or some sort of comment from them saying they'd at least look into these things, but it seems like it's just radio silence. Even PlayStation, who's known for their garbage customer service was able to claim their PS4 launch issues were "for a select few", or when the Vita firmware caused touchscreens to be unresponsive, there was a patch by the end of the next day.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 9, 2017)

thing is, a lot are not even tech issues, such as joy cons accidentally getting stuck because its not made clear which way to connect them.... that is poor design thought.

the docking station, again no design thought.

shit glass quality, again no design thought.

the joy cons connecting to the screen, you cant tell me nintendo were lucky enough to never witness this, again poor design thought.

placing the charger port at the bottom..... wow lets play together.... ohhh shit we cant because it needs plugging in and it wont stand up if its charging..... again no design thought.

i think majority of the issues (as many as there are) is down to cheap design, we all know nintendo want to make a console as cheap as possible and have a high price tag.

to me everything about the switch is old, nothing new, old technology and theyre sat there trying to tell the gaming world its something innovative.

this is what you get for rushing a console out, if only ninendo put more effort in the console than they do bs gimmicks.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have never seen that in Nintendo product. To me they are synonym for perfection and quality ...i'm astonished!


----------



## jinzokami (Mar 9, 2017)

best part about this for me is that my favorite livestreamers, Videogames AWESOME! were featured in this.

maybe i'll wait till summer to buy a switch.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 9, 2017)

I just love how much insight people have (or maybe not ^^). It was already said these kind of things always happen and yes even several different issues. Of course it sucks if your new bought Toy doesnt work but it's not like you dont have any warranty you only need to be patient then.

If you are able to get you Joycons stuck you maybe have another problem and by the way the "charger" port isnt just for charging and if you don't understand why its on the bottom the Dock does have the connector on the bottom too so it kind of makes sense (bad design of course) . Oh and glass can break too, dunno if you would like it if your Switch falls on the floor and the display just breaks .


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

My Switch has none of those issues and I'm glad 'cause that would've sucked.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 9, 2017)

Props to @Costello for the primo clickbait title. I'm not being sarcastic or facetious here, you're getting good at that kind of attention-grabber.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Mar 9, 2017)

What is funny to me, is most of these "problems" are covered by the electronics return policy at almost every retail store. Especially since it's happening to most day one or two, return your defective console and pick up a new one. It isn't that hard.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

Shokio's Switch was making really weird noises so watch at your own will. It may sound scary, creepy and dangerous.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> What is funny to me, is most of these "problems" are covered by the electronics return policy at almost every retail store. Especially since it's happening to most day one or two, return your defective console and pick up a new one. It isn't that hard.


Yes that is hard. No fucking stock. That is the real day 1 problem.
You may get your money back, you may need to wait a month. But you just can't pick a new one.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Mar 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes that is hard. No fucking stock. That is the real day 1 problem.
> You may get your money back, you may need to wait a month. But you just can't pick a new one.


And the same happened for the thousands on ps4 that couldn't play, and couldn't get a new one right away. But that wasn't bad, it's only bad when Nintendo do does it. Also, they will get a swap out or a newer console faster returning, than they would send it in to Nintendo directly. If you think otherwise, you just talking out your backside. Every console has had this same problem. People only diss on Nintendo when it happens, because that's the cool thing to do.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> And the same happened for the thousands on ps4 that couldn't play, and couldn't get a new one right away. But that wasn't bad, it's only bad when Nintendo do does it. Also, they will get a swap out or a newer console faster returning, than they would send it in to Nintendo directly. If you think otherwise, you just talking out your backside. Every console has had this same problem. People only diss on Nintendo when it happens, because that's the cool thing to do.


Exactly, that is what I've been saying the whole thread. Day 1 problems, in this case they seem they could be as bad as the RRoD.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Mar 9, 2017)

Joycon issues maybe. But in reality that seems to be an oversight hat can be easily fixed later on. I'm just sick of the no vc (which is an intentional thing to not upset 3rd party developers off the bat again [proof is there has already been talk about gamecube seen working by people on there]), the Joycon oversight or even these other malfunctions that dont seem to be software problem but more malfunctions as a "they rushed this". We knew about NX for over a year before it was even revealed, it wasn't rushed.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> Joycon issues maybe. But in reality that seems to be an oversight hat can be easily fixed later on. I'm just sick of the no vc (which is an intentional thing to not upset 3rd party developers off the bat again [proof is there has already been talk about gamecube seen working by people on there]), the Joycon oversight or even these other malfunctions that dont seem to be software problem but more malfunctions as a "they rushed this". We knew about NX for over a year before it was even revealed, it wasn't rushed.


Buying a new gaming system to play old games just seems like a really awkward plan.


----------



## A Plus Ric (Mar 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Buying a new gaming system to play old games just seems like a really awkward plan.


VC on launch inteferes with other possible title purchases. Since a lot might buy  a switch, then Zelda and a bunch of VC, instead of Zelda and possibly 3rd party games. It's why spatlooon 2 and mario kart 8 deluxe aren'the launch titles. To not flood the market with Nintendo Ips immediately and give third party developers games a chance to get purchased as well. It's called Marketing.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> VC on launch inteferes with other possible title purchases. Since a lot might buy  a switch, then Zelda and a bunch of VC, instead of Zelda and possibly 3rd party games. It's why spatlooon 2 and mario kart 8 deluxe aren'the launch titles. To not flood the market with Nintendo Ips immediately and give third party developers games a chance to get purchased as well. It's called Marketing.


At the same time it's not leaving customers with a lot of choices. It's either Zelda.. or nothing. I honestly couldn't care less about VC because if I wanted to play old games I'd just play them anywhere else.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 9, 2017)

Update on my issues:

Joyless Cons:  Still problems if held behind my back but fine otherwise.  I was playing with the straps a bit and if I slide them on backwards they do get stuck but if i pull out the little locking tab they slide right off requiring just slightly more effort.  I understand this may not work for everyone, but I messed with them multiple times and had no problems getting them unstuck as long as that tab was pulled out.  I wonder if the confusion arises because the black button is required to remove the Joyless Con from the Tablet but the straps have the locking tab.

Wifi:  I had written of 5Ghz at some point in the past but tried it this morning and the Switch and all my mobile devices are doing great on it in every room in the house.  40-50Mbps down and 8-9Mbps up on the Switch.  The problem my 2014 Vizio TVs do not seem to recognize 5Ghz (but fine with powerline) and cant test my son's Chromebook until later.

Edit: Ah crap.  Looks like the N3DS does not do 5Ghz.  Neither does my printer but can hard wire that, but Chromebook does work.   Looks like I will have to wait and see if Nintendo fixes 2.4Ghz or have to get a new router.  Stupid Arris box only does one or the other and I cant even put in bridged mode.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 9, 2017)

Jealous Xbox and sony fan boys. Nintendo master race.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 9, 2017)

The hell is with these click-bait-assed titles. Post summary reads just like awful news sites.


----------



## DarkOrb (Mar 9, 2017)

Costello said:


> Also, not visible in the video: 1.99 million other consoles working normally



So much this! Even revised models will have their problems on their own (but these problems won't be exaggerated like in this video, because the initial hype will be gone), do you think you are safe from defective units if you wait for more than a year for f.e. a "Switch Slim"? If you want a Switch right now, buy it! If you can wait, wait for better games and a better price. But don't let you scare by an exaggerated defect compilation. Tbh, we could create an defect compilation for every hardware which is out right now. For example:


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 9, 2017)

On wow...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

So... Saturn restocked... Yes, they did... Yes, they did!
I welcome myself to the Beta Tester Program!!!

(still haven't even it out of the box... I wonder if it will even turn on)


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

To me it seems most people debating against the switch here are also the ones saying they haven't bought the system yet. Just an interesting thing I noted


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 9, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Perhaps the fact that the Switch so hard to get right now is a good thing.
> Give Ninty a chance to fix it. The first Xbox 360s had some flaws but those were solved in later revisions.
> Maybe we'll only have to establish a "Beware of V1.0 models" warning.


LOL "some flaws" the first 360's had a failure rate over 50% 

WAY more than a "small flaw"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> If there were no lemons, it would be something to write home about. But hardware that doesn't work out of the box? an inconvenience, for sure. But easily replaceable (granted the store has the device to replace and you haven't assigned your account to that console yet). Anyone that buys computer parts knows how common place this is.
> 
> Zelda was totally worth the early adopter's risk.


It was worth the early adopters risk, the early adopters of the Wii U...a system that actually works.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> Jealous Xbox and sony fan boys. Nintendo master race.


Definitely. They're PlayStation and Xbox fanboys who bought a Switch just to show its flaws which they predicted it'd have.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2017)

Scary video and then... ASHLEY Jenkins! Fuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! That woman!!!  -Ashley aside, I wonder if this launch is really as bad (from a technical POV) as it seems or if it's the Internet blowing things up to over 9K.


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 9, 2017)

Someone tell me what a "good" console launch was and i'll find you a video of that console not working at launch. This is not a new thing.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Scary video and then... *ASHLEY Jenkins*! *Fuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! That woman!!! * -Ashley aside, I wonder if this launch is really as bad (from a technical POV) as it seems or if it's the Internet blowing things up to over 9K.


The only reason Rooster Teeth has such a grand support.. horny guys watching a girl talk.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The only reason Rooster Teeth has such a grand support.. horny guys watching a girl talk.




LMAO I's the Internet, what do you expect?! Then again I have a soft spot for blondes.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Someone tell me what a "good" console launch was and i'll find you a video of that console not working at launch. This is not a new thing.


GameCube had a strong European launch and my NGC still works flawlessly. After the NGC's console release, Switch's the best one for me.

My best to worst Nintendo consoles:
1. SNES
2. NES
3. NGC
4. Switch
5. N64
6. WiiU
7. Wii



LightyKD said:


> LMAO I's the Internet, what do you expect?! Then again I have a soft spot for blondes.


I used to watch RT gaming news for the Funhaus (former-Machinima cast) guys but since it's always that blonde doing every video it just became really boring and uninteresting. The boys would throw in some comedy and comments while reporting the news, here she just says like it is. Eh.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Definitely. They're PlayStation and Xbox fanboys who bought a Switch just to show its flaws which they predicted it'd have.


No flaws. Those people obviously broke their switches and then made a video.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> GameCube had a strong European launch and my NGC still works flawlessly. After the NGC's console release, Switch's the best one for me.
> 
> My best to worst Nintendo consoles:
> 1. SNES
> ...


In what fucking way is the Switch better than the N64? LOL what a joke


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 9, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> In what fucking way is the Switch better than the N64? LOL what a joke


The same way the N64 was better than the Wii.


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> The same way the N64 was better than the Wii.


the N64 was MUCH better than the Wii...the Wii is probably the worst successful console of all time. It's barley even a console it's a toy which explains why it sold so well. 

absolutely insane


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2017)

So we're moving from console defects to ranking consoles. If that'd the case, Wii U followed by Wii are the two greatest Nintendo systems of all time. Why?

Emulation
Media playback
Controller Custimization
Great games

That fact that I can play almost every Nintendo home console game (minus some N64 games) on Wii U and using almost any controller I want alone makes the Wii U the greatest Nintendo of all time. Switch on the other hand has yet to prove itself.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 9, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> No flaws. Those people obviously broke their switches and then made a video.











Bonestorm said:


> In what fucking way is the Switch better than the N64?


In *my* opinion the Switch is better than the N64 thanks to the upcoming catalogue of games, stunningly awesome controller, two-in-one gaming system and the size of games aren't limited to an X amount.



Bonestorm said:


> the N64 was MUCH better than the Wii


This is for us all, and especially, for you.






EDIT:



LightyKD said:


> So we're moving from console defects to ranking consoles. If that'd the case, Wii U followed by Wii are the two greatest Nintendo systems of all time. Why?
> 
> Emulation
> Media playback
> ...


The first two cannot count because they require to hack the console.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 9, 2017)

The switch only had such great sales so far is just because of hype. How many people have so far returned their switch? I am betting a decent percentage, likely more than the wii, but not more than the wii u.

Can someone show me what launch issues the wii had? I missed them as I only came around a year after the wii was launched.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 9, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The switch only had such great sales so far is just because of hype. How many people have so far returned their switch? I am betting a decent percentage, likely more than the wii, but not more than the wii u.
> 
> Can someone show me what launch issues the wii had? I missed them as I only came around a year after the wii was launched.


Not a launch problem, but iirc there was an update I believe was closer to the beginning of the Wii that bricked some consoles.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 9, 2017)

my early release PS2 and it optical drive remember, day one consoles are the worst x), it takes rougly 5-10 secondes to open the drive since like 7-8 years lol. I do know that later version doesnt have that problem because my cousins bought it later and played as much, or even more than me.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> In *my* opinion the Switch is better than the N64 thanks to the upcoming catalogue of games, stunningly awesome controller, two-in-one gaming system and the size of games aren't limited to an X amount.
> 
> 
> This is for us all, and especially, for you.
> ...




Nobody ever said whether we are judging the consoles by their official features or their usefulness as a whole.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Many, if not all launch tech face some sort of issue. Samsung had it with the exploding Notes, the 3DS scratched itself, PS4 HDMI's were bad, Ryzen chips have some issue with RAM, etc. This isn't too ridiculous to see happen, but usually, the reported issues are just one problem. The Switch is having all sorts of oddities, from the GPU freaking out, to the Joycons not connecting correctly, to game carts not being read, to dead pixels, and more. And the fact that Nintendo is being quite skittish with their removal of the dock from their store while claiming they didn't, and them DEFENDING dead pixels on a brand new product, they aren't handling this very well, though, granted, we are only one week in. The fact that people are calling fanboyisms and trying to defend Nintendo is hilarious--broken hardware is broken hardware. There's no excuse for it. There should already be a press release or some sort of comment from them saying they'd at least look into these things, but it seems like it's just radio silence. Even PlayStation, who's known for their garbage customer service was able to claim their PS4 launch issues were "for a select few", or when the Vita firmware caused touchscreens to be unresponsive, there was a patch by the end of the next day.


They didn't remove the dock from the store. It's simply sold out. You can go buy all the necessary stuff that the dock bundle would normally have through their store though (which of course is a little bit more because it's not bundled together).

https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/browse/category.jsp?categoryId=cat831448


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 9, 2017)

I guess this is happening to half of the Switch's? Mine has been fine. If that's the case, how the hell did the other Switch's become defective?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 9, 2017)

We are making it Home Console and Portable - Sweet!
It's now region free - Nice!
Paid Subscription - Doh, but at least the online will be better!
Tons of developers making games for it already - Neat!
Nintendo decided to grow up and not be all kid-friendly all the time - Awesome!
New "open world" Mario game - *Michael Jackson OW sound* 
Nintendo Switch defects on launch such as screen broken, high pitched random noise, scratches from a primary part of the switch, skins cause damage to switch, game cards don't read and more. - ...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Not a launch problem, but iirc there was an update I believe was closer to the beginning of the Wii that bricked some consoles.


The only bricking that I can remember with the wii happened because of people running homebrew to pirate games. More specifically, a piece of homebrew created by Waninkoko because his software downloaded the latest SM IOS without updating to the latest SM, and that SM IOS was a stub and it caused hundreds of bricks. I know this personally very well because it gave me lots of business where I repaired a few hundred bricked wii's just because of waninkoko's stupid screw up.

Then the shmuck (waninkoko) did a similar thing with the PS3's and I made even more money. In the end I made well over $2,000 just on fixing consoles that his shit software bricked. I love him for his stupidity, but I hate him because he is such an idiot.

Funny, he stays completely away from the gaming console scenes now and he will never put his "hacking" on a resume.


----------



## Risingdawn (Mar 9, 2017)

My black things got stuck on my controllers.

I didn't cry or cut myself getting them off though.

Because I'm not a twat.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> LOL "some flaws" the first 360's had a failure rate over 50%
> 
> WAY more than a "small flaw"
> 
> ...


oh, you! nah,but seriously mate, I like my zelda on the go. makes it so i can actually play it.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 10, 2017)

Like the op hinted at, the examples in the video are very rare. The ones in the video are pretty much the only ones not working (there might be 20 - 50 other ones but that's not huge).


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 10, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


> I guess this is happening to half of the Switch's? Mine has been fine. If that's the case, how the hell did the other Switch's become defective?



Half?
This isn't the xbox 360 launch.

Try .001%.
They're just minor factory defects which happen to literally every electronic device through their entire lifespan. Shit happens, the more complicated something is the more there is to go wrong.

But because the Switch is popular, people are attention whores, and uploading videos is easy...we get to see some Switch defects.
It's interesting to see, but completely typical. Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary. it sucks, but it happens. 5 years down the road someone will buy a Switch and it'll be factory defective too...that's just life sometimes.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 10, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Like the op hinted at, the examples in the video are very rare. The ones in the video are pretty much the only ones not working (there might be 20 - 50 other ones but that's not huge).


Evidence please.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Nobody ever said whether we are judging the consoles by their official features or their usefulness as a whole.


Officially the WiiU can't do those things so it's not something worth bringing up.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2017)

thorasgar said:


> Evidence please.



Evidence that every single one of them is defective please.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 10, 2017)

thorasgar said:


> Evidence please.


I've looked up those problems and have seen next to nothing on them besides the video.
Mostly it is based on assumption though


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Half?
> This isn't the xbox 360 launch.
> 
> Try .001%.
> ...


Quit bringing logic into this!


----------



## LoganK93 (Mar 10, 2017)

This same fucking video is everywhere. It's just the same footage being discussed over and over. But I have yet to have anyone actually come forward with the big issues (not the joycon issue or the already resolved skins issue). It's all just from that video and people who already didn't like Nintendo saying "See I told you it's shit fuck Nintendo."


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2017)

LoganK93 said:


> This same fucking video is everywhere. It's just the same footage being discussed over and over. But I have yet to have anyone actually come forward with the big issues (not the joycon issue or the already resolved skins issue). It's all just from that video and people who already didn't like Nintendo saying "See I told you it's shit fuck Nintendo."


I actually got called a "fucking retard" because I told people to not base their opinions on this video. Literally.. Half of it is people failing to properly attach the grips. First thing I noticed were the plus and minus symbols... FFS people.

I sound like a broken record with that, so here's this. Some of the screen issues may have happened from shipments. Either poor packaging or lack of care while shipping. Hell, for all we know these people dropped it and then saw the colors/distortion. Not saying it's fake, or a lie.. But there's more good consoles than bad.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> First thing I noticed were the plus and minus symbols... FFS people.


Nintendo themselves didn't make the positive and negative signs very visible for people to notice them and connect properly. I don't even use my Joy-Cons so not an issue for me.


----------



## medoli900 (Mar 10, 2017)

Stop putting your razor in your console and it won't make that sound geez.
Either that or one of the dev team had to shave quickly so he installed a hidden razor function into the Switch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo themselves didn't make the positive and negative signs very visible for people to notice them and connect properly. I don't even use my Joy-Cons so not an issue for me.



Dunno what you're talking about. My fiancee, who has below decent eyesight saw them fairly easily..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, after playing around with the Switch for a couple of hours, I haven't found any problems but one.
The left joycon signal is for me as shitty or shittier than reported by many.
I am not even 3 meters away from the console and it starts to act up somewhat.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Dunno what you're talking about. My fiancee, who has below decent eyesight saw them fairly easily..


The straps look like they could be connected one way or another so this is where the confusion entered as Nintendo wasn't clear about it, but they've come forward and showed how to properly connect it.

If your fiancee has bad vision she should wear glasses to improve it, ever since I've gotten mine I just wear them daily.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank god I decided to wait a year to consider buying one, this is crap.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Dunno what you're talking about. My fiancee, who has below decent eyesight saw them fairly easily..


Even with glasses it is more a lighting issue seeing the plus and minus sign.  It is just stamped on and doesn't really stand out in dimmer lighting.  That said I played around with them a lot this afternoon and even if you get them on backwards/upsidedown they are very easy to slide apart IF you use the unlock tab.  If they are locked they will come apart but takes a lot of effort and you are essentially forcing the locking mechanism to fail.    My hunch is people are pressing the black button as you do to remove from the tablet, but the wrist strap is secured and released with the locking tab, not the button.  Perhaps there is a reason 2 different locking mechanisms were designed but having just one would have been much simpler.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

thorasgar said:


> Even with glasses it is more a lighting issue seeing the plus and minus sign.  It is just stamped on and doesn't really stand out in dimmer lighting.  That said I played around with them a lot this afternoon and even if you get them on backwards/upsidedown they are very easy to slide apart IF you use the unlock tab.  If they are locked they will come apart but takes a lot of effort and you are essentially forcing the locking mechanism to fail.    My hunch is people are pressing the black button as you do to remove from the tablet, but the wrist strap is secured and released with the locking tab, not the button.  Perhaps there is a reason 2 different locking mechanisms were designed but having just one would have been much simpler.


When you play Zelda with the Joy-Cons do you get to swing Link's sword and stuff? I haven't removed the Switch from the Dock yet, I just don't want to risk getting it scratched. Hopefully the screen protector arrives tomorrow.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 10, 2017)

DeadlyFoez said:


> The switch only had such great sales so far is just because of hype.


Hype is always what drives launch console sales.


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 10, 2017)

Standard button controls. You'd need to use Joycons in standalone mode all the time if motion controls were in the game, and couldn't use connected mode, grip mode, or the Pro Controller.

On Wii, is it possible to play Skyward Sword with the Pro Controller? I don't think so because in Skyward, your Wii Remote _is_ Link's sword, and I have no idea how that would work with a Pro Controller.

Twilight Princess works just fine with the Pro Controller. It's similar to how that was.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 10, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> When you play Zelda with the Joy-Cons do you get to swing Link's sword and stuff? I haven't removed the Switch from the Dock yet, I just don't want to risk getting it scratched. Hopefully the screen protector arrives tomorrow.


  I don't think there are motion controls beyond gyro aiming but I haven't put all that much time into it yet, still on the Great Plateau.  The boys get first priority and we have been very busy with school and Scouts.   Wilderness Survival camping this weekend with Scouts and the forecast low is 15F, might need cook up some elixirs so my nuts don't freeze.


Interestingly my youngest has chosen to continue on with the Wii U EU version because Dad got it for him early and he doesn't want to loose progress.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 10, 2017)

ehem https://gbatemp.net/threads/weirdest-error-ive-ever-encountered.463972/


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bwahahahaha you muppets got tricked into paying $400 to beta test Nintendo's new broken console for them. There are two unbreakable laws for purchasing a new console:
1. Don't buy on release, wait until the manufacturers get the kinks worked out because there are ALWAYS kinks.
2. Don't buy a new console just because there's one game you want to play.

If you have a Switch, you've obviously broken law #1. Annnnd there is still only one launch title worth buying the console for, so don't lie to yourself and say you bought it for anything but Zelda. So there's law #2 broken as well. SO if you're one of these people complaining about all the issues with your new console, there's only one person you have to blame (hint: it sure isn't Obama).


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 10, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> Bwahahahaha you muppets got tricked into paying $400 to beta test Nintendo's new broken console for them. There are two unbreakable laws for purchasing a new console:
> 1. Don't buy on release, wait until the manufacturers get the kinks worked out because there are ALWAYS kinks.
> 2. Don't buy a new console just because there's one game you want to play.
> 
> If you have a Switch, you've obviously broken law #1. Annnnd there is still only one launch title worth buying the console for, so don't lie to yourself and say you bought it for anything but Zelda. So there's law #2 broken as well. SO if you're one of these people complaining about all the issues with your new console, there's only one person you have to blame (hint: it sure isn't Obama).


People who say Zelda is the only good game. Fast rmx was a major one I was looking forward to and I've played that game almost as much as Zelda. I've also played quite a lot of snipperclips with a friend, and I've finally gotten around to playing shovel knight for the first time. Just because the other launch titles don't interest you personally does not mean others didn't either. It seems a majority of hate towards the switch is founded in either opinion and feelings or a single video showing a few doa consoles, which has been shown multiple times that ps4, currently the most popular console, also had similar problems at launch.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Mar 10, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> which has been shown multiple times that ps4, currently the most popular console, also had similar problems at launch.



See law #1.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 10, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> See law #1.


It's an enigma though. Because if no one buys the console day one, then manufacturers won't know about problems to fix them. And then people just find the problems later on down the line.


----------



## rad3ds (Mar 10, 2017)

Probably going to be a while till I end up getting one anyways, like a year or more probably. They'll hopefully sort it by then. Definitely interesting to see the modes of failure for these things tho.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 10, 2017)

still haven't heard any1 else experience this. i think this idiot fucked up his console on purpose to create a scare video for ratings


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 10, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> still haven't heard any1 else experience this. i think this idiot fucked up his console on purpose to create a scare video for ratings


Those videos are real, i even linked to a temper with a faulty console...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

thorasgar said:


> Interestingly my youngest has chosen to continue on with the Wii U EU version because Dad got it for him early and he doesn't want to loose progress.


He doesn't know the joy of restarting a game again. I remember completing _GTA IV_'s story mode several times and loved it, especially the bank heist mission. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> still haven't heard any1 else experience this. i think this idiot fucked up his console on purpose to create a scare video for ratings


Those Switch units are genuinely faulty at some point.

Take this one also as an example:



I'd have gotten really worried if my Switch made this threatening noise (sounds like about to explode!).


----------



## bigballs1981 (Mar 10, 2017)

TheCyberQuake said:


> It's an enigma though. Because if no one buys the console day one, then manufacturers won't know about problems to fix them. And then people just find the problems later on down the line.


oh, the manufacturers know alright, they probably know about the problems before anyone, it's just usually Nintendo will get them ironed out prior to release and mass production (like i'm sure the wiimote wrist strap was introduced before public release?), the problems are design and money related, which is down to Nintendo not the manufacturers - they just do as they're told. with the switch they have clearly rushed things. that's why they couldn't wait to tell the world about the death of the wii u. 
They probably thought, hang on, why do we keep waiting until everything works before we release, when Microsoft and Sony just throw stuff out there??


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Mar 10, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oh they have no choice but to respond to this. Not if they want to retain the one of the main things that made Nintendo a force to be reckoned with;
> Their consoles/handhelds were (once) pretty rock solid. There were a couple issues to watch for, and they could generally be fixed.
> But this is a shitton of problems.


Eh? I had to replace my 2008-model Wii because it wasn't able to read dual-layer discs. I've had plenty of friends that have gone through two or three Wiis that have bonked out due to hardware issues. The DS Lites had a tendency to chip a little portion from their right hinge outer layer. The stylii had a tendency to decrease their ability to stay firmly in the holder due to deteriorating plastic. The DSi and 3DS accumulate dust in their L & R buttons which stop them from working. Those L & R buttons aren't very strong, either and were known to break easily. The top screen of the 3DS rubbed against the bezel on the bottom and was known to scratch the top screen over time.

I loved all the Wii and the entire DS line, grew up with them and they made my childhood but they had a lot of problems. Ninty were never a force to be reckoned with because of their console/handheld build quality. They have other strengths but rock solid system builds ain't one. Look at the Switch - the wrist strap put on backwards can screw your joycons. The dock can scratch the sides of the screen. Nintendo's always had these issues.


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Eh? I had to replace my 2008-model Wii because it wasn't able to read dual-layer discs. I've had plenty of friends that have gone through two or three Wiis that have bonked out due to hardware issues. The DS Lites had a tendency to chip a little portion from their right hinge outer layer. The stylii had a tendency to decrease their ability to stay firmly in the holder due to deteriorating plastic. The DSi and 3DS accumulate dust in their L & R buttons which stop them from working. Those L & R buttons aren't very strong, either and were known to break easily. The top screen of the 3DS rubbed against the bezel on the bottom and was known to scratch the top screen over time.
> 
> I loved all the Wii and the entire DS line, grew up with them and they made my childhood but they had a lot of problems. Ninty were never a force to be reckoned with because of their console/handheld build quality. They have other strengths but rock solid system builds ain't one. Look at the Switch - the wrist strap put on backwards can screw your joycons. The dock can scratch the sides of the screen. Nintendo's always had these issues.


Also my 2ds literally died while plugged in and turned off, just put it down and came back  a few minutes later and it wouldnt turn on.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> ehem https://gbatemp.net/threads/weirdest-error-ive-ever-encountered.463972/



This seems a bit too weird to be true... Dunno



Nyteshade714 said:


> Bwahahahaha you muppets got tricked into paying $400 to beta test Nintendo's new broken console for them. There are two unbreakable laws for purchasing a new console:
> 1. Don't buy on release, wait until the manufacturers get the kinks worked out because there are ALWAYS kinks.
> 2. Don't buy a new console just because there's one game you want to play.
> 
> If you have a Switch, you've obviously broken law #1. Annnnd there is still only one launch title worth buying the console for, so don't lie to yourself and say you bought it for anything but Zelda. So there's law #2 broken as well. SO if you're one of these people complaining about all the issues with your new console, there's only one person you have to blame (hint: it sure isn't Obama).



It's cute you feel the need to insult someone and then contribute literally nothing worthwhile. Yes, let's not buy the console.. So the problems aren't found and fixed.. Let's not give them a launch worth talking about... because a successful launch won't help (keyword) in the long term. Your backwards logic is so dumbfounded.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 11, 2017)

bigballs1981 said:


> oh, the manufacturers know alright, they probably know about the problems before anyone, it's just usually Nintendo will get them ironed out prior to release and mass production (like i'm sure the wiimote wrist strap was introduced before public release?), the problems are design and money related, which is down to Nintendo not the manufacturers - they just do as they're told. with the switch they have clearly rushed things. that's why they couldn't wait to tell the world about the death of the wii u.
> They probably thought, hang on, why do we keep waiting until everything works before we release, when Microsoft and Sony just throw stuff out there??



You seem to think the manufactures have the ability to test every single switch that gets made. They can't, and they don't. Small imperfections can occur especially with electronics using chips that have to be perfect to the nanometer. And because it is literally impossible to completely have no production errors. You just can't stop people from receiving doa products, even for PC (which I've personally gotten a doa motherboard). You seem to somehow think this is only a console problem, when in reality it's a problem with all electronics due to mass production.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Mar 11, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This seems a bit too weird to be true... Dunno
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute you feel the need to insult someone and then contribute literally nothing worthwhile. Yes, let's not buy the console.. So the problems aren't found and fixed.. Let's not give them a launch worth talking about... because a successful launch won't help (keyword) in the long term. Your backwards logic is so dumbfounded.


These switch threads make me realize how many people lack basic logical thinking skills, and how many people will use emotion to prove their point instead of fact or even just logic.
Edit: so you don't get confused I'm on your side here


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 11, 2017)

Wait for the the New Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 11, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> Bwahahahaha you muppets got tricked into paying $400 to beta test Nintendo's new broken console for them. There are two unbreakable laws for purchasing a new console:
> 1. Don't buy on release, wait until the manufacturers get the kinks worked out because there are ALWAYS kinks.
> 2. Don't buy a new console just because there's one game you want to play.
> 
> If you have a Switch, you've obviously broken law #1. Annnnd there is still only one launch title worth buying the console for, so don't lie to yourself and say you bought it for anything but Zelda. So there's law #2 broken as well. SO if you're one of these people complaining about all the issues with your new console, there's only one person you have to blame (hint: it sure isn't Obama).


Boy you must be the smartest crayon in the box for insulting the customers who let people like you to purchase improved and cheaper revisions of stuff they want to buy. Let's piss them off and bring them to your side so companies will never make any revisioned model ever again.


Also, you all seem forgetting about the 3DS launch. The very first Nintendo 3DS was an awful console due to the touchscreen and analog leaving marks on the screen and the floppy upper part of the console. Yet it was $100 more expensive.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mito551 (Mar 12, 2017)

guys, this is just a fraction of consoles that are affected, plus, every console ever has its launch problems? ps4 had also a rough launch - sold extremely well nonetheless.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 12, 2017)

I day one'd the Xbox 360 without a red ring of death and currently have 2 Switches in my house that my brother and roommate play on almost 24/7 at this point with no issues. I usually win the gamble.  I get my own Switch later though, so I guess that's just a complete win. 

Edit: Not denying the fact they break, just saying I'm lucky.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Mar 12, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It's cute you feel the need to insult someone and then contribute literally nothing worthwhile. Yes, let's not buy the console.. So the problems aren't found and fixed.. Let's not give them a launch worth talking about... because a successful launch won't help (keyword) in the long term. Your backwards logic is so dumbfounded.



MY logic is perfectly sound; you're the one who is trying to argue that it's the responsibility of the customers pay $400 to help the manufacturer beta test their buggy console.



Vipera said:


> Boy you must be the smartest crayon in the box for insulting the customers who let people like you to purchase improved and cheaper revisions of stuff they want to buy. Let's piss them off and bring them to your side so companies will never make any revisioned model ever again.
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Or, I dunno, maybe all of those consumers get educated on the smart way to buy their consoles, forcing the manufacturers who release buggy piles of crap to rethink their shady business practices? The fun part about capitalism is that consumers get to vote on how they're treated by using their money as ballots.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 12, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> MY logic is perfectly sound; you're the one who is trying to argue that it's the responsibility of the customers pay $400 to help the manufacturer beta test their buggy console.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I dunno, maybe all of those consumers get educated on the smart way to buy their consoles, forcing the manufacturers who release buggy piles of crap to rethink their shady business practices? The fun part about capitalism is that consumers get to vote on how they're treated by using their money as ballots.


Or maybe they don't care, simple as that 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 12, 2017)

@Nyteshade714 Before you start thinking you are special or somewhat intelligent, bright or anything, let me tell you that practically everyone realizes that buying a day 1 console is a risk.

It seems to me stupid and entitled to state that "consumers should be educated" on a (opinions) "smart way" to buy consoles. Consumers know very well what they are getting into, and you know, they have the fucking money and their own will to do so.

If you are thinking of a "smart" thing in the way it will make you monetary profit, buying videogames _almost_ always would be a "stupid" thing to do, as you will most probably not make extra money buying them, you will only "lose" money into entertainment.

But the whole entitled and stupid part of the comment is this forced concept of "losing" and making it all about monetary profit.

You don't seem to understand that many people find joy in testing things first, when they are in a somewhat raw state, and they are willing to put money into it, even extra money, because they find the whole process _entertaining and fun in itself _(think early access), and exactly that, the _entertaining/having a good time_ part was what you were looking for when you bought a videogame, not making a fucking profit.

Stop forcing you _"genius logic"_ into other people, please, the entitlement feels disgusting.

PS: For sure fanboys stubbornly denying defects or disadvantages of a product are annoying, but in the other hand people forcing their "wisdoms and secrets of life" into others and "giving a class" to other people about how to live are the worst.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2017)

Sound logic is just nonexistent for some people. Insulting anyone who goes against your ideologies is shallow and outright pathetic.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 12, 2017)

Get the Wii U if you want to play BOTW. It's the perfect console. You can play VC gamecube, wii, n64, etc. haha.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 12, 2017)

Nyteshade714 said:


> MY logic is perfectly sound; you're the one who is trying to argue that it's the responsibility of the customers pay $400 to help the manufacturer beta test their buggy console.


You keep throwing out this bullshit '$400' number.  The console is $300.  Also, every complex electronic device has a subset that suffers from manufacturing defects.  The key is to limit the percentage of that subset to an acceptable range.  Right now, we don't have any numbers for Switches with issues vs without.  Only issue I've seen that seems to be widespread, though, is the left joy-con disconnection issue.



> Or, I dunno, maybe all of those consumers get educated on the smart way to buy their consoles, forcing the manufacturers who release buggy piles of crap to rethink their shady business practices? The fun part about capitalism is that consumers get to vote on how they're treated by using their money as ballots.


What happens is manufacturers stop making consoles altogether if nobody buys them on launch.  If you really wanted to vote with your wallet in regards to defective units, rather than just never buying any launch consoles, the idea would be to not buy launch consoles from manufacturers with a history of high defect rates.


----------



## DrasticGray (Mar 13, 2017)

Lmao I wish I had a switch. I bet there's gonna be ambassador games again when the price drops.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 13, 2017)

DrasticGray said:


> Lmao I wish I had a switch. I bet there's gonna be ambassador games again when the price drops.


Yeah, I hope. Ambassador VC GameCube games, please. Starting with some Metroid Prime. /s (won't happen )


----------



## DrasticGray (Mar 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, I hope. Ambassador VC GameCube games, please. Starting with some Metroid Prime. /s (won't happen )


AMBASSADOR MELEE (I would be pissed if I didn't have a switch by then)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 13, 2017)

DrasticGray said:


> Lmao I wish I had a switch. I bet there's gonna be ambassador games again when the price drops.


Wishful thinking, but they didn't do with the Switch as they did the 3DS... $300 for what you're getting is pretty fair.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> -snip-


Fantastic text! Got to add, it's not common but it have happened before that revisions actually been worse than the original releases. Take the PS3 for example. They removed the PS2 playback support on the later models. So his logic isn't good at all and myself... I love the Linux world. Most of what happens there are a beta


----------



## eskinner3742 (Mar 14, 2017)

I had issues with the joycon straps until I figured out how to take them off. I still slice my thumb from time to time on the metal railing. I have the desync problem but it's usually only when the switch is like 15 feet away is it annoying enough to bother me. Kind of like the wii remotes jumping all over the place when trying to select a game from far away. The dock can scratch your screen if you're not careful and rub the switch against it (almost has to be done deliberately)

Unless your console has a major issue like most in the video, nothing is a serious problem. And the console comes with a Nintendo Warrenty which covers any non-user errors. I think the desyncing can be fixed with an update IF the joycons are attached, but I had them detached when I updated. 

Just keep the switch in a nice clear line of sight at all times, get a screen protector, and learn how to use the joycon straps correctly and none of these are true issues.
And don't put the strap on upside down, I've done that. Not fun.


----------



## rickwj324 (Mar 22, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, I hope. Ambassador VC GameCube games, please. Starting with some Metroid Prime. /s (won't happen )



Silly question.... IF they eventually release GC games, how would they address the analog stick for games like Mario Sunshine?  Has that question already been asked?  Sorry, I don't have a Switch, but as far as I know the controllers so far do not support analog, correct?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 22, 2017)

rickwj324 said:


> Silly question.... IF they eventually release GC games, how would they address the analog stick for games like Mario Sunshine?  Has that question already been asked?  Sorry, I don't have a Switch, but as far as I know the controllers so far do not support analog, correct?


I suppose you mean analog triggers (L and R).
In the Switch they ARE digital, so that would be a problem for some games and they should work around it.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 22, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose you mean analog triggers (L and R).
> In the Switch they ARE digital, so that would be a problem for some games and they should work around it.



They could do it like Nintendont or Dolphin where you can simply use the other shoulder buttons to indicate a soft or half press. The Z button wasn't typically that important on the Gamecube, so it could be used on the Minus button or something (or a simple set of UI options could be implemented for things like this).


----------



## EthanAddict (Mar 22, 2017)

The part where a CEO presents the switch to the public and then the screen glitches was the funniest part...


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 22, 2017)

They always put 10% as defects. Stamdard number, accounted for. So, myeah


----------



## rickwj324 (Mar 22, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I suppose you mean analog triggers (L and R).
> In the Switch they ARE digital, so that would be a problem for some games and they should work around it.



Sorry...typo.  Yes, I meant the triggers.  
It would be a shame if games like Mario Sunshine weren't able to port over properly.


----------

